# *drawing*



## Aga (Jan 8, 2005)

Does this guy look like... 





...John Malkovich?


----------



## Corry (Jan 8, 2005)

Sure does...specially in the lower half of the face.  Nice job!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 8, 2005)

You got his eyes OK. Nice one


----------



## Aga (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks  I wasn't quite sure about his eyes. Thanks for looking Core and Hertz!


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 9, 2005)

Malkovich....yes!

Good job Aga!


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 11, 2005)

Definitely JM


----------



## Niki (Jan 11, 2005)

Great one Aga! 
I love the eyes.


----------



## Aga (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Another great job!!! Aga yer portraits are awesome!!!


----------



## Adrian Kwidzy&#324;ski (Jan 28, 2005)

Brawo Agnieszko!  Rysowa&#322;a&#347; ze zdj&#281;cia? Pewnie tak  Gratulacje. Ciekawy kadr, fajna mina. Polscy arty&#347;ci gór&#261;!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 28, 2005)

Great work aga! I think we should call this the 'Polish' Creative Forum


----------



## Aga (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys! 
Adrian-> yeah, I had to use a photo of him to draw it...


----------

